# Merry Christmas from Minn. Reg. for free Lews call



## winger

Throw your name in for a camo goose call.
We will draw a name off this list by 12-20

Thanks Chris for the site and showing my calls

http://www.skywagons.org/gallery/albums ... 1_jpgj.jpg

www.Lewscalls.com


----------



## jmmshadow

sign me up


----------



## djleye

I'm In!!!!


----------



## WARDEN247

Camo goose call? Put me in please. Thanks!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

sounds good to me, toss me into this thing known as a drawing


----------



## smalls

870 XPRS said:


> sounds good to me, toss me into this thing known as a drawing


whatever 870 says, I'll follow.

smalls870


----------



## Squeeker

Count me in too!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Count me in!


----------



## Shu

sign me up - thanks!


----------



## Booster

Sign me up and give me a call!


----------



## waterwolf

Count me in, Thanks


----------



## Goosepride

I'm in!


----------



## bchunter

I'm in thanks


----------



## Madison

count me in for this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Sign me up please! If I win I will guarantee Dan and Monte will not claim it sounds like a crow!


----------



## djleye

Fat Chance!!!!! :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Sign me up and thanks alot.


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## turkishgold11

Put me in, ohhhh I am so excited!!

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Splake

Put me in and thanks


----------



## J.D.

Put my name in - Thanks!


----------



## Matt Jones

Wurd, I'm in. Thanks for the drawing.


----------



## fishhook

Sounds like a winner to me!!!


----------



## Trigger

count me in.

thanks Chris


----------



## cgreeny

Sure I get in on this drawing!


----------



## PJ

Spark me up yo!


----------



## buckseye

Thanks and sign me up.


----------



## Duck Commander

Put me in
:beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter

count me in!!! :beer:


----------



## Burly1

Sing me up, Winger! Thanks, Burl


----------



## Acemallard

Sing me up and thanks

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Maverick

Sign me up!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## goose_slayer

Count me in!! thanks alot


----------



## DeltaBoy

Count me in, thanks for the drawing...


----------



## faithsdave

Don't forget me too.


----------



## mallardhunter

Put me in, thanks for doing this. :beer:


----------



## Decoyer

put me in


----------



## cut'em

My arm is sore from flagging, I need a call!


----------



## Old Hunter

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jhegg

Sign me up! Hevi-shot is expensive.


----------



## Ima870man

Thank you for the opportunity to win the call.

Happy Holidays, and may each of you have a 
wonderful new year.

Ima870man


----------



## Gary Bottger

Sign Me up......

Better start selling a few of those and get that web site fixed. 

J.D. hit the other site....You won't be disappointed. 

Here is a graphic of the calls


----------



## Selover

Put my name in - Thanks!


----------



## win4win

Please sign me up.


----------



## rustygunner

count me in!


----------



## mallard

Im in!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Put me in. Thanks.


----------



## tombuddy_90

throw me in plzz.

thanks thomas


----------



## honkertalker

u can put me in


----------



## mr.trooper

Sign me up please!

merry Christmas! and Happy Hollidays!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thanks a million!!!! Please put me in!


----------



## Ty

IM in!


----------



## Pluckem

Thanks put me in


----------



## johnsona

Sign me up!! Thanks alot!!


----------



## ducktug

Please sign me up. Thanks Jamie Lewis


----------



## bubolc

I'd like in also please, thanks!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Sign me up PLEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## Simple

Please sign me up and thank you for giving us a chance to try out your calls.


----------



## KEN W

I'm in...thanks


----------



## drjongy

I would like to enter the drawing. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Troller1

Sign me up!


----------



## Elly2211

im in


----------



## Ryan_Todd

throw me in please and thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter

Sign me up...looking for a good call for the crow caller.


----------



## RWHONKER

Sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I'm in, Sign me up!


----------



## gandergrinder

Please put me in. Thanks.


----------



## duxnbux

sign me up please


----------



## dunkonu

Sign me up!
Thanks


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Sign me up too, thanks.


----------



## Gunner

I'm in too.


----------



## Metalman

Put me in please and Thanks!


----------



## tumblebuck

Me too! Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG

Sign me up ----------thanks


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Thanks for the chance!! :beer:


----------



## equinox

Sign me up, thanks!


----------



## birddog131

Sign me up! Are you in winger, MN? Or just a signin name?
Glad to see some MN companies here! This site is a great place for [email protected]!


----------



## woodie1

I'd like a chance at it throw my name in the bucket as well thanks guys


----------



## leadshot

Great Christmas time present to one of the nodak members, Thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247

What is the normal price of these calls. I can't find anything on your web page. thanks


----------



## bioman

Please count me in!


----------



## winger

Warden247, whats the normal price ? camo $49 +$5 s&h

Lews camo sale- $ 40 ....... polished $70 ...... free s&h
the web site is being changed since yesterday..
removing some clutter

We will try new colors in 05
Each camo call is different. thats the process.

Sauk Center Mn ? Thats just over the hill from here..
I'm 5 north of Albany.. on 2 loosers Lk.
oops-2 rivers Lk.

www.Lewscalls.com


----------



## duckbuster808

thanks for the chance...Sign me up!


----------



## mallardwacker

Dont forget me. Count me in!


----------



## Choclab

SIGN ME UP

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## HonkShooter

Somebody has to win.....why not me. I'm in. Thanks


----------



## ifm

Sign me up.


----------



## Matt Fiala

Sign me up
:beer:


----------



## greenhead

Count me in.


----------



## Dakota Kid

Sign me up!


----------



## Ref

Sign me up. Th :lol: :lol: anks.


----------



## gander lander

Hey, sign me up!


----------



## CheapHunter

Sign me up , thanks!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350

I'm down, sign me up, may the luckest hunter win


----------



## D_Hage

Go ahead and throw my name in too, Thanks.


----------



## purepower

hey, marry christmas everyone......throw me in and thanks for the oppertunity


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Sign me UP!

Thanks

:beer:


----------



## quackattack

I could use another X-mas present!! :lol:

Sign me up!!

Thanks
those sure are nice looking calls!


----------



## nickle ditch

Sign me up too please.


----------



## Hunterda

I'm game, sign me up


----------



## CobisCaller

Well I guess you better count me in as well.


----------



## pimple_ryan

count me in to please thanks


----------



## Ty

put me in


----------



## Snow Hunter

Sign Me Up!!!
Thanks for the give away!


----------



## Brad Hanson

Nothing ventured....nothing gained!


----------



## MossyMO

Ill put my name in the hat !!!


----------



## gaddy getter

put me in...thanks


----------



## WARDEN247

When will we know who was drawn? Today is the day correct?


----------



## Mud15

sign me up! (if i win u will have to teach me how to use it...) lol :lol:


----------



## winger

I'm cuttin up little tickets to have the Killer"Anita" draw a name...










she can draw the name in a minute.. she's tread millin for our next hunt


----------



## winger

And the winner that Anita drew is..
..... RW Honker....

thanks for the site and showing my calls
Is it OK to say? Only 22 guys signed up at dedgoose.com for a call 
Have a great Christmas , Lew

www.Lewscalls.com


----------



## winger

Well I was looking at the hat of names, and thought I would draw 
one more , maybe a NoDak guy ??
.... and the winner is !!!!!!!!!!

.....re........re

.... re.... " Ref " your location is hidden..

send an addy to [email protected]








www.Lewscalls.com


----------



## Ty

Why not draw one more? 

Lew I got your call and all I can say is SERIOUSLY I am sold! Its great. Love it more than my Foiles SMH. Im going to sell my Foiles now. I have no need for it. All I use it my Lew's.

Id suggest this to anyone out there on the market for a new call.

$50! Thats cheap!


----------

